# Indianapolis international wine making competition



## shoebiedoo (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got my results. 
SOAVE CLASSICO bronze
PORT (from a stuck brunello) bronze
BAROLO DOUBLE GOLD 


I am happy


----------



## spaniel (Aug 3, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> Just got my results.
> SOAVE CLASSICO bronze
> PORT (from a stuck brunello) bronze
> BAROLO DOUBLE GOLD
> ...



Good for you!

This was my first-ever wine competition; I only put in a single entry.

Beginner's luck. Spaniel Cellar's 2012 Cayuga White took bronze.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 3, 2013)

WOW thats awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## tonyt (Aug 4, 2013)

I went backwards from silver my to bronze ty. congrats to all though. ah the illusive gold.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Way to go, Steve. Good for you, Guy!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 4, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Fabiola (Aug 4, 2013)

shoebiedoo said:


> Just got my results.
> SOAVE CLASSICO bronze
> PORT (from a stuck brunello) bronze
> BAROLO DOUBLE GOLD
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## soccer0ww (Aug 5, 2013)

Congrats , sound like you did a great job!


----------



## RegionRat (Aug 5, 2013)

That's awesome! 

Could someone explain how the competition works and what are the rules. 

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 5, 2013)

Very nice, Shoe! Congrats! 

Can you tell us a little more about those three wines?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 5, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice, Shoe! Congrats!
> 
> Can you tell us a little more about those three wines?


 RegionRat, You can get more information here: http://www.indyinternational.org/ the short of it is, $30 a varietal and you have to send them 2 bottles of each entry. That's the hard part because if you're entering it, it means you're proud of ot and you have to sacrifice those to the "AGO" gods 

Boatboy: 
The Soave was made from Moste Bello juice buckets from L'uve Bella in Youngstown Ohio. I let the just do most of the talking. Inle thing I did was add two ounces of med French toast chips during primary fermentation.

The Port was made from A Moste Bello Brunello that ended up getting a stuck fermentation at 1.01 sg. I fortified it with Everclear and back sweetened it with grape concentrate (like syrup). I also added Hungarian oak. It turned out superb but it's not a flavored port.

The Barolo is also the Moste Bello juice. it's layered with 2oz Med French oak beans and 1oz Hungarian med toast. I knew I had a good wine, not from my tastings but the reaction I got from others. I did 18 gallon last fall and it's proving to be just as good.


----------

